# ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI :(



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

they have him as a mix, but I don't think so???

Keba 09-0206
German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 09-0206















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13087770
More About Keba 09-0206
Keba's owner gave him up because Keba has an injured leg. He doesn't put any weight on it at all. The owner said Keba needs an operation and he couldn't afford to take him to have it done. Keba is so skinny! He's a very sweet dog. He holds his leg up and it looks like he really can't feel it anymore. Poor Keba!! Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue.

* Chattooga County Animal Control
* Summerville, GA
* 706.857.0679


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

$%#!!!!!

He is lovely looking. I hope he's not in pain.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

the sadness is written all over his face


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Up you go


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Just received this from a volunteer at Chattooga AC. From what I'm told, the new AC Director is Felicia D. Walker and she is very, very rescue-friendly.
......
<span style="color: #3333FF">*Keba 09-0206*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13087770

Keba is in the Chattooga County Animal Control in Summerville, GA. Keba's owner turned him in because he has an injury to his front left leg. According to the owner, he took the dog to the local vet who said it was a tumor on the shoulder and would require an operation of around $600. The owner couldn't afford that so he felt he had to turn the dog in. Keba acts like he has a broken leg - he doesn't really put any weight on it. He is a beautiful dog and is very sweet and gentle. The owner said that Keba may be 6 or 7 years old.

*This is a high kill 3 day shelter and Keba's time is already up*. The shelter tries to hold dogs as long as space allows but the shelter is completely full now.

Suzanne - Volunteer
[email protected]

Terri Eleam - Volunteer
[email protected]

*Chattooga County Animal Control*
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA316.html
464 Red Oak Road Summerville, GA 30747
706-857-0679 FAX 706-857-0676
Felicia D. Walker - ACO
Selena Powell - Office Manager/Secretary
Hours: Mon., Tues., Thurs., Fri. 10 - 5 Other hours by appointment.</span>
........


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

another white....bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This shelter is closed all weekend and on Wed. this does not give people any time to go and see animals there.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I just emailed this shelter about Keba to get some additional info-will post when I know more.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thank you edavis, I called but they are not open on weekends.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

If you called and I emailed as well as called maybe it will at least buy him some time until they can get back to us because he has some interest.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I just got a crosspost, stating his time is up on Tuesday.



> Quote: These are the most urgent dogs at Chattooga County Animal Control in Summerville, GA this week. There are many many many more puppies and dogs there that have just come in and aren't on Petfinder yet. Please try to help some of these. The ones that are shown here are completely out of time. Many of these will be euthanized Tuesday. There is no kennel space left so as more dogs are turned in - the ones that have been there will have to be put down. The euth date is set for Tuesday morning, Feb. 24. This shelter has new management. They are working very hard to keep these dogs as long as possible if space allows and to keep them heathy until they can be saved. Can any of these dogs be saved?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

The quickest way to get info. or get in touch with someone is to contact Suzanne Royal at 706-857-4525. She's a volunteer and I'm fairly certain you could get in touch with her today even though it's Sunday.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Great I will call her and post to see if we can get something going for this boy who desparately needs our help. I am talking with the shelter actually.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

They have to have a rescue committment tomorrow or Keba will be put down on that day.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Can any rescue help? I will make a donation to help the cost of vet bill to an approved rescue.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I hope help can be found. I can only imagine what this poor pup is thinking. His guardian has just left him in this horrible place and plus he may be in pain. Is there any help out there for him??


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

This pup needs to be on top, as he might also be in pain along with being in an awful place.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

OK-I have talked with Felisha the animal control officer and with Suzanne-to have him pulled they need 501c unless someone just wants to adopt him for 25.00. Local boarding is very expensive and he has had no interest to date. The shelter is extremely overcrowded and he will be put down on Tuesday. I begged for time to tell them we are trying desparately to find a place for him. Please can't someone close to this shelter help.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Back to the top.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I wish I was closer! Some please help this sad face today!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Needs to be spoken for today as tomarrow he will be killed!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Any help for this one..IT is going to be to late very soon!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Kathy,
I would take this dog if someone would transport.
Carol Kelly
Praying for Paws, Inc.
McDonough, Ga.
404-202-4208
Can someone call her as I am at work and am not able to call.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Can someone here help with this? Anyone near this AC..we have a rescue willing..just needs some help with transport.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Talk to Suzanne Royal - phone number posted above. She can help! In the past, she's gotten them into boarding for a few days and even helped with transport. She won't let this boy die if she knows there's a rescue who will take him!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I have left messages with the shelter and Suzane. Hope it is not too late.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Great!! This rescue said they would take him! Thank you KShort!!
Faces like this pull my heart out!! Will she contact the rescue willing to take him so the rescue can contact the shelter?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

lakota - have the rescue contact Suzanne also at that phone number. She's good about calling back if you don't get her right away. But I usually just keep calling until I can speak with her. That's her cell, so she has it on her 24/7. Her email address is: [email protected]. Send emails also with something in the subject line that says there's rescue commitment for him. You have to get in touch with her tonight or it's probably going to be too late...


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Kris, I just called the rescue, but got no answer. I left my phone number for them to return my call. I explained how urgent this is and to please call be ASAP! I so hope they call. I will pass this info on to them. Thank you for helping! I so wish I was closer and could pull the dog myself!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I also called Suzanne and told her about the rescue that was willing to comment to the dog and to please buy us some time to put it together!
I only hope some of this helps this dog!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Darn, I posted Suzanne's email address incorrectly (it's correct in the initial post). Here it is, plus another volunteer's email:

Suzanne - Volunteer
[email protected]

Terri Eleam - Volunteer
[email protected]


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I have not received any calls back from the shelter or Suezane.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I left phone messages with rescue and Suzanne..hoping I hear something soon...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Just called Suzanne and left a message to call me back.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

I just emailed her too kathy..I hope we hear soon. Thanks kathy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

The email I sent Suzanne..I got notification it was read. So for have not heard from her. Maybe it is because she does not know me from Adam. I did put the rescue contact info in the email. I so hope she calls them. I called the rescue and have not heard back from them either. I hope some listens and gives this dog sometime!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

It is now 9:30 and have not heard a thing, getting worried.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

At least you know she has seen it - that's good! I put a call into her also and left the contact information for the rescue. She's now heard from several of us, so all we can do is hope that something's happening. I know Monday night is crazy for her because she's trying to get everything coordinated before Tuesday morning...

This shelter has improved tremendously in the last few months. They have a new director who is very rescue friendly. The volunteers are now allowed back into the shelter to take pictures and gather information on the dogs. The animals are even being vaccinated now - they weren't before. Throughout all of this, Suzanne has been a warrior - trying everything she can to help these animals. She's an amazing lady and I know she'll do everything possible to help this boy.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Just got of the phone with Suzanne and she has another recue also interested in him that she has checked out. He is safe and willo be going to the best one for him. Transport is being worked out. She will let me know tomarrow what rescue he will be going to.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

WOOHOO!!!!!!







Many thanks to you Kathy and Lakota for never giving up on this beautiful boy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

YAY!!!!! Thanks for all your efforts Kathy and Kris!! Hopefully this boy will be out soon and on to a better life. Cannot wait to hear what you find out Kathy!! Again..thank you to you both for all you do!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ChattoogaAC, GA - WGSD, Keba, hurt foot - OTI*

Marked Adopted


----------

